# brood break and mites management



## Litsinger (Jun 14, 2018)

Jadeguppy said:


> I'm wondering if a forced brood break is even needed.


Jade:

I am a neophyte with only one winter of TF experience under my belt, so please discount my feedback accordingly.

Last season I had four (4) colonies: two (2) packages and two (2) caught swarms. I noted that the caught swarms both slowed brooding down significantly during our dearth while the packages did not. So while I would hesitate to suggest you change the management approach that seems to be working for you, do you have enough genetic resources in your yard to experiment with a parametric experiment of forced brood breaks versus no forced breaks to see how your mite counts (and subsequent survival) compare?

Again, I am really in no position to be giving advice just wanted to offer what little perspective I have if it is of any help to you.

Russ


----------

